# GoPitbull Mutt Contest



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Alright GP members, we are running a contest so the mutts can get some lime light. We expect everyone to be honest and show us the best picture of your dog, but overall HAVE FUN!!

*RULES*

** Contest will go on for 1 month. This will give people to
work their mutts and for people to get the picture that they really want.
** Must be an unpapered and obvious pit mix.
** Please have a full body shot of your dog.
** It must be your dog or a dog that lives in your house.
**** NO editing of any kind.
** Must provide call name, age, sex and mix of dog posted.
** Photos are to be no larger than 640 pixels. Here is a free
resizer if needed: Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer.
Photo hosts such as Photobucket also have built-in editing features.
**Do not post your pictures as an attachment. Embed them in your post using code from your photo host. (The code in brackets, ie







)
** No comments please
** Photos will be accepted for 1 mo. Cut off date is Tuesday, March 22, 2011.
** There will be a panel of 8 non-partial judges to judge this contest, all members of GP.
** If you have any questions please feel free to PM apbtmom76 (Tye) or Nizmo (Trevor).

*****This contest is being sponsered by Nizmo aka Trevor, owner of Nizmos K9 Supply,
you will get a collar of your choice made by him. You can check out his website for choices at
* Nizmos K9 Supply.*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

EckoMac's Misty Mac 10yrs
Pit X Lab rescued


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kg420's Mr Marley 10 years old
APBT x Sharpie, Rottweiler x Queensland healer


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

Tava Cane corso pitbull mix 2 years old 75 pounds


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

redog's CHAMP
Rescue/mix 7yrs


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Indie's Zephyr, 3 year old AST/APBT/Pointer Mix, Neutered Male*

UKC LP H2O's Fly Away on my Zephyr


----------



## peanutsma (Dec 16, 2009)

My rescue boy Elvis/6yo NM/APBT-AST Mixer


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1 more day


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Post your APBT mutt.... hurry post it quick


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

LAST DAY!!!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

only one entry per person?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indie said:


> only one entry per person?


yes, one entry per person


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Elmer 3yrs mastiff/pitbull mix


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nizmos "Nismo", 2.5 yrs, PB/Lab/Boston Terrier


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OK. you guys have been waiting long enough. I've been trying to get all the judges' names, we've gotten a couple "verdicts" but not everyone.
i dont have the judges names, so IF you are a judge, PLEASE PM me with your vote.
idk any other way to go about it so this is how it goes.
thank you everyone for being patient, we SHOULD have the winner announced in a few days and that lucky person will get a collar of there choosing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Testing testing 1...2....3......


----------

